
The Power of ‘And’ (Azure IaaS Now Cheaper, Generally Available) - mcgwiz
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsazure/archive/2013/04/16/the-power-of-and.aspx
======
wingspan
This is the most interesting piece:

That’s why today we are also announcing a commitment to match Amazon Web
Services prices for commodity services such as compute, storage and bandwidth.
This starts with reducing our GA prices on Virtual Machines and Cloud Services
by 21-33%. Regardless of how you choose to buy Windows Azure, you’ll get the
benefit of this price reduction. As our operations GM Steven Martin said, “If
you had concerns that Windows Azure was more expensive, we’re putting those
concerns to rest today.”

